# Tax deductions?



## lesnplans (May 14, 2015)

What types of items can drivers deduct from their taxes????


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

Lots of threads on this subject, with posts by tax professionals. Please use the search feature on the upper right, or at the very least scroll to the bottom of this page to find threads similar to this one.


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

Phone, phone bill, phone repair, phone cords/chargers (also aux cable and 12v to USB adaptor), cleaning supplies (barf bags), minor office supplies (notebook to track mileage), and water and gum given out to pax (for those drivers crazy enough).

Also anything car related, but 99% of that falls under your federal mileage deduction, at $.575/mile this year make sure to track your miles religiously.

Some say you can write off car washes separate from the mileage, I'm not sure of that, but I use a quarter wash anyways that doesn't give receipts, it's so cheap ($1.50 for a quick rinse, $3.50 for full wash and vacuum) that it saves me a lot more money than using a costlier wash and deducting it.


----------



## ginseng41 (Nov 30, 2014)

I'm an accountant. You can also deduct any meals you consume while ubering at 50% of the cost. I do write off car washes as they are not part of normal wear and tear. Keep track of every mile while the app is on. I run errands with it on just for extra deductions.


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

ginseng41 said:


> I'm an accountant. You can also deduct any meals you consume while ubering at 50% of the cost. I do write off car washes as they are not part of normal wear and tear. Keep track of every mile while the app is on. I run errands with it on just for extra deductions.


If I log when and how much I spend on washes can I deduct them even w/o the receipts?

Meals seems a bit iffier, what's the reasoning behind that one?


----------



## ginseng41 (Nov 30, 2014)

You CAN deduct anything you want. You definitely shouldn't deduct without receipts unless you charged it. I keep a separate credit card for all business expenses not included in the mileage deduction. 

The meals are one of the most commonly overlooked deductions. You have to eat. You're at work though with no time to stop and actually eat so you have to buy something. Since you'd be eating anyway, but it would probably be costing you less if you weren't working, it's a 50% meal cost deduction.


----------

